# Rude passengers



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

Dropped off 2 black girls in the ghetto soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life and u get these disrespectful ppl. Got in and had an attitude and when got out didn't even say thank you. Now this is definitely race related. I'm white and I guarantee u if the driver was black she would have acted differently. I don't care rude and disrespectful come in all races, but I'm not afraid to say the truth, I've been driving for 3 years thousands of rides and this has happened countless of times when the race card played in effect. 1 star left off the bet as I know she'll do the same for me.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I think we have footage from that ride


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I always like to think if something can be explained by either mallice or stupidity, it's probably stupidity.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LyftRus said:


> Dropped off soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life


That's all I needed from your post. With over 4000 shot and over 700 murdered last year you'll always be risking your life in Chicago.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Seen in Fort Collins, Col.:

Car, with "I Miss Chicago" bumper sticker. Someone shot out the windows, stole the radio, slashed the tires, took a dump in the backseat, and left a note that read "Hope this helps"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ZREXMike said:


> Seen in Fort Collins, Col.:
> 
> Car, with "I Miss Chicago" bumper sticker. Someone shot out the windows, stole the radio, slashed the tires, took a dump in the backseat, and left a note that read "Hope this helps"


You forgot the corpse in the trunk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftRus said:


> Dropped off 2 black girls in the ghetto soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life and u get these disrespectful ppl. Got in and had an attitude and when got out didn't even say thank you. Now this is definitely race related. I'm white and I guarantee u if the driver was black she would have acted differently. I don't care rude and disrespectful come in all races, but I'm not afraid to say the truth, I've been driving for 3 years thousands of rides and this has happened countless of times when the race card played in effect. 1 star left off the bet as I know she'll do the same for me.


Did you say " thank you for using Uber/ Lyft and have a good day " ?


SEAL Team 5 said:


> You forgot the corpse in the trunk.


But did they pay their "wheel tax"?
And have a $15.00 pack of cigarettes on the dashboard ?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

ZREXMike said:


> Seen in Fort Collins, Col.:
> 
> Car, with "I Miss Chicago" bumper sticker. Someone shot out the windows, stole the radio, slashed the tires, took a dump in the backseat, and left a note that read "Hope this helps"


This is the future of automated cars: doody!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> This is the future of automated cars: doody!


Yup. They will be nastier than a midnight subway car !
Expect a reurgance of Bubonic Plague !


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Why you care just two thugs and learn to kick them out next time you find out urban going to ghetto place bcz it's not worthing ur life


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

LyftRus said:


> Dropped off 2 black girls in the ghetto soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life and u get these disrespectful ppl. Got in and had an attitude and when got out didn't even say thank you. Now this is definitely race related. I'm white and I guarantee u if the driver was black she would have acted differently. I don't care rude and disrespectful come in all races, but I'm not afraid to say the truth, I've been driving for 3 years thousands of rides and this has happened countless of times when the race card played in effect. 1 star left off the bet as I know she'll do the same for me.


I have been thru it too. Black guys are cool as can be for the most part but black women, are where all my one stars come from. And it is not even all of them, but just enough to knock my ratings.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Its called female . Not black white indian asian. mostly all have given me attitude or hit on me there is no middle lol


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's all I needed from your post. With over 4000 shot and over 700 murdered last year you'll always be risking your life in Chicago.


What do you expect from our great liberal utopia?

Strict gun laws, most gun deaths. Because it makes sense!!


----------



## Ging from Chitown (Aug 13, 2016)

How can you _guarantee _that they would have acted differently if you were black. How did you arrive there?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ging from Chitown said:


> How can you _guarantee _that they would have acted differently if you were black. How did you arrive there?


This is spot on. I have driven rude black women as an African American driver. Now who is playing the race card?

Stop assuming its bc your white, its bc they are entitled.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

It's just the opposite here. I've picked up some of the most polite people in the worst parts of town and the people I'm most likely to cancel are the entitled, rich white kids living in gated communities. The composition of your DNA is irrelevant, it's how you act and what comes out of your mouth that makes you a poor customer. All my 1* pax, so far, have been white.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ging from Chitown said:


> How can you _guarantee _that they would have acted differently if you were black. How did you arrive there?


Trashy riders come in all flavors. It comes down to education and courtesy. Some people who appear to be someone you don't want in your car are fine and even tip. Some you expect to be a 5 Star customer is more like a 1 Star. Then there is the vindictive passenger who is pissed because they don't have a car and need to pay for it.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

LyftRus said:


> Dropped off 2 black girls in the ghetto soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life and u get these disrespectful ppl. Got in and had an attitude and when got out didn't even say thank you. Now this is definitely race related. I'm white and I guarantee u if the driver was black she would have acted differently. I don't care rude and disrespectful come in all races, but I'm not afraid to say the truth, I've been driving for 3 years thousands of rides and this has happened countless of times when the race card played in effect. 1 star left off the bet as I know she'll do the same for me.


Did you get a tip?


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Did you get a tip?


FUNNY QUESTION WHAT DO U THINK?


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

Ging from Chitown said:


> How can you _guarantee _that they would have acted differently if you were black. How did you arrive there?


im not saying all black, you know i don't even like using that term seems offensive, african american is more proper, but i will say I've had a couple not many nice african american girls and i really appreciated them. you can tell which ones are which, I'm not a racist 1000% but you have to hear where I'm coming from. If i were black and the two types of girls i was giving a ride too, yes i do think they would act differently, i mean 5k rides I've seen a fair share and had many instances so i know, just my option and what i know and wh\ent through thats all.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

oh and forgot to mention my rating dropped from 5 to 4.98 because of that ride 1 (4 star and below out of 78 rides) so glad i left a 1 star back


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

90 percent of my incidents have been from white women. and I'm Italian mix . now yes iv had pissy black and other race pax . But to single out black people is crazy. mostly black men above 30 are the best pax I have had.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

LyftRus said:


> oh and forgot to mention my rating dropped from 5 to 4.98 because of that ride 1 (4 star and below out of 78 rides) so glad i left a 1 star back


You are worried about 2 tenths of a deduction? Wait till that 4.98 drops 2 hard points and change. Then you really wonder where these loosers come from.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

LyftRus said:


> im not saying all black, you know i don't even like using that term seems offensive, african american is more proper, but i will say I've had a couple not many nice african american girls and i really appreciated them. you can tell which ones are which, I'm not a racist 1000% but you have to hear where I'm coming from. If i were black and the two types of girls i was giving a ride too, yes i do think they would act differently, i mean 5k rides I've seen a fair share and had many instances so i know, just my option and what i know and wh\ent through thats all.


I'm not a racist, but...


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

In DC and Maryland I occasionally pick up riders who make extremely racist comments, sometimes directed at me. Lots of people around here hate white people. However, it's an exception; 85% of the people are normal.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

tirebiter said:


> In DC and Maryland I occasionally pick up riders who make extremely racist comments, sometimes directed at me. Lots of people around here hate white people. However, it's an exception; 85% of the people are normal.


 yeah because when i deal with the public, its the white side of me that gets all the racial comments. (rolls eyes)


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

LyftRus said:


> im not saying all black, you know i don't even like using that term seems offensive, african american is more proper, but i will say I've had a couple not many nice african american girls and i really appreciated them. you can tell which ones are which, I'm not a racist 1000% but you have to hear where I'm coming from. If i were black and the two types of girls i was giving a ride too, yes i do think they would act differently, i mean 5k rides I've seen a fair share and had many instances so i know, just my option and what i know and wh\ent through thats all.


They don't give a rats Azz who drove them. It may as well have been a driverless car. Black, white female no matter.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Over 2000 rides only one really bad pax ...... but then again I drive mornings in Boise Idaho. Very safe here mainly because you can conceal carry without a license, it gives pause to would be criminals because many law biding people pack heat. I don't think I would drive in Chicago unless I got $3 mile and had at least an inch of lexan between me and the hood rats.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't like this racist thread. Black women have to put up with enough bullshit they don't need to kiss an Uber drivers ass. You got paid. Maybe you don't realize it but you probably act differently when a non-white person gets in the car. Even if you think you're acting extra nice sometimes that's even worse. And some people are just assholes regardless of skin color. Please just don't boil it down to skin color there are so many other factors. Having no expectations of our passengers helps a lot too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In my area it's more of a economic class that seems to divide people. I had this A-hole get in mad because I wouldn't stop in a lane of travel to pick him up. I made him walk (OMG) 30 feet to a side street where it was safe to stop the car. He got in and said immediately, " You know I'm going to give you a bad rating right?" I told him get out now. I'm a highly rated driver, and Uber would have my back over a safety issue, and being a short / small female, I didn't need an angry man sitting behind me in a dark car. Now this guy was white, I'm Italian but I have natural tan skin and many people outside of the East coast can't tell what race I am. This guy's attitude wasn't about race. He immediately told me that he was an important passenger because " HE work in TECH!" Yes. That's why he thought he was God. I turned around and said, "Good for You! So do I! I'm a CompSci undergrad and I do this part time!" (I'm actually just a first year computer science student. 3 more years of school to go.)

I then began asking him all sorts of Tech questions about which languages, program, databases and software he worked with. SQL, C#, JavaScript.......His jaw dropped. He probably did work in tech but he was so shocked that this "common chauffeur" also had an education like his and wasn't going to bow down to him, that he forgot to spit back any tech knowledge of his own. Then I told him to get his bigoted ass out of my car. He did. I'm sure he contacted Uber, and so did I. Uber had my back.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

White fat women, black islanders from the Caribbean and the occasional millennial hipster d-bag for me.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

LyftRus said:


> oh and forgot to mention my rating dropped from 5 to 4.98 because of that ride 1 (4 star and below out of 78 rides) so glad i left a 1 star back


If I saw my ratings for black women it would be less than 2 stars. They are destroying my ratings as I live in an area that has been economically harmed after years of public transit. I've had a few good rides w/ black women, but most are uncomfortable b/c they are unfriendly and vain. Many are always trying to game the Uber system, accuse you of racism, accuse you of taking a longer route, some say, "How do I get up in here", b/c they are too lazy to lift their leg 4 inches off the ground to get in a captain seat. Though many of the rides are ok, they smile to your face and give you a poor rating. The passengers tonight were good except the last one - unfriendly and psycho. Atlanta...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> If I saw my ratings for black women it would be less than 2 stars. They are destroying my ratings as I live in an area that has been economically harmed after years of public transit. I've had a few good rides w/ black women, but most are uncomfortable b/c they are unfriendly and vain. Many are always trying to game the Uber system, accuse you of racism, accuse you of taking a longer route, some say, "How do I get up in here", b/c they are too lazy to lift their leg 4 inches off the ground to get in a captain seat. Though many of the rides are ok, they smile to your face and give you a poor rating. The passengers tonight were good except the last one - unfriendly and psycho. Atlanta...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This is spot on. I have driven rude black women as an African American driver. Now who is playing the race card?
> 
> Stop assuming its bc your white, its bc they are entitled.


Nah. It's because they THINK they're entitled. Actually being entitled, contrary to how the word is being used lately in political rants, means the person actually has a legitimate claim to something and a right to expect it.

No one has the "right" to treat someone like a POS for no reason and expect that person to continue to treat them with respect. No one is entitled to that.



Lissetti said:


> In my area it's more of a economic class that seems to divide people. I had this A-hole get in mad because I wouldn't stop in a lane of travel to pick him up. I made him walk (OMG) 30 feet to a side street where it was safe to stop the car. He got in and said immediately, " You know I'm going to give you a bad rating right?" I told him get out now. I'm a highly rated driver, and Uber would have my back over a safety issue, and being a short / small female, I didn't need an angry man sitting behind me in a dark car. Now this guy was white, I'm Italian but I have natural tan skin and many people outside of the East coast can't tell what race I am. This guy's attitude wasn't about race. He immediately told me that he was an important passenger because " HE work in TECH!" Yes. That's why he thought he was God. I turned around and said, "Good for You! So do I! I'm a CompSci undergrad and I do this part time!" (I'm actually just a first year computer science student. 3 more years of school to go.)
> 
> I then began asking him all sorts of Tech questions about which languages, program, databases and software he worked with. SQL, C#, JavaScript.......His jaw dropped. He probably did work in tech but he was so shocked that this "common chauffeur" also had an education like his and wasn't going to bow down to him, that he forgot to spit back any tech knowledge of his own. Then I told him to get his bigoted ass out of my car. He did. I'm sure he contacted Uber, and so did I. Uber had my back.


You shoulda made him an offer he couldn't refuse.....


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I hate to even acknowledge it, but African American females have often been quite rude and have rated me unfairly for no reason more than a few times. I've received a total of five 3-star ratings in the past: four of them have been from African American women. (The other was from a little ****ing snowflake named Gustavo who didn't like the fact that he had to walk a few steps after being dropped off at the Beverly Center when they were doing construction everywhere. He also wanted to enter my car mid-lane and jumped into traffic as I was still driving down the street trying to find a place to safely pull over. I'd love to meet him in a dark alley some day)

The most memorable unfair rating from an African American female was when I went out of my way to help load and unload 6 huge boxes and then carried them into a building in Downtown Los Angeles (after pax insisted I park illegally and got pissy with me for trying to find a legal spot a little further away). I shaved 7 minutes off of the trip ETA by taking back streets and we chatted the entire time about her entitled ass......First mistake was waiting an extra minute for her at the beginning of the ride (I should have cancelled when the screen popped up - I'm still mad at myself for not canceling!) I'd love to rip that *****'s eyeballs out of her skull and shove them down her throat.

I'm as friendly and helpful with everyone across the board. And before anyone starts playing the racist card, 2 of my 3 closest friends are African American and I've probably dated more black guys than white guys.....I don't give two shits if you're Black, white, purple, beige, red or yellow (although yellow would indicate possible Hepatitis C, which I really don't need at this point in my life).

For some reason I get noticeable attitude from African American female pax - enough so that I often groan internally when I see one getting into my car. I never let it show since I'm a great faker, and I make a point to try to win them over and find a connection with them otherwise I'll see a GD dip in my rating. I'm not sure what their internal dialogue is when they see a white female driver, but it's definitely "a thing" and it's quite frustrating. I mean, if you're going to give me a shitty rating, at least let me be a ***** or do something that deserves it besides having white skin. Geesh.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I hate to even acknowledge it, but African American females have often been quite rude and have rated me unfairly for no reason more than a few times. I've received a total of five 3-star ratings in the past: four of them have been from African American women. (The other was from a little &%[email protected]!*ing snowflake named Gustavo who didn't like the fact that he had to walk a few steps after being dropped off at the Beverly Center when they were doing construction everywhere. He also wanted to enter my car mid-lane and jumped into traffic as I was still driving down the street trying to find a place to safely pull over. I'd love to meet him in a dark alley some day)
> 
> The most memorable unfair rating from an African American female was when I went out of my way to help load and unload 6 huge boxes and then carried them into a building in Downtown Los Angeles (after pax insisted I park illegally and got pissy with me for trying to find a legal spot a little further away). I shaved 7 minutes off of the trip ETA by taking back streets and we chatted the entire time about her entitled ass......First mistake was waiting an extra minute for her at the beginning of the ride (I should have cancelled when the screen popped up - I'm still mad at myself for not canceling!) I'd love to rip that *****'s eyeballs out of her skull and shove them down her throat.
> 
> ...


I just had a deja vu all over again.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I just had a deja vu all over again.


Lol oooops....not sure how that happened! Talk about long posts!


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Nah. It's because they THINK they're entitled. Actually being entitled, contrary to how the word is being used lately in political rants, means the person actually has a legitimate claim to something and a right to expect it.
> 
> No one has the "right" to treat someone like a POS for no reason and expect that person to continue to treat them with respect. No one is entitled to that.
> 
> You shoulda made him an offer he couldn't refuse.....


The rating crap gives the entitled ******bags a lot of power and they pay almost nothing for the ride. Drivers can't change ratings anymore. That's why nothing will change until the entire system is X'd. It's all rigged to enable driver abuse.



Lissetti said:


> His jaw dropped. He probably did work in tech but he was so shocked that this "common chauffeur" also had an education like his and wasn't going to bow down to him, that he forgot to spit back any tech knowledge of his own. Then I told him to get his bigoted ass out of my car. He did. I'm sure he contacted Uber, and so did I. Uber had my back.


This is why I can't do it anymore. 9/10 passengers have an attitude. No one tips. Car needs expensive service. The company is vile.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Lol oooops....not sure how that happened! Talk about long posts!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Ging from Chitown said:


> How can you _guarantee _that they would have acted differently if you were black. How did you arrive there?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LyftRus said:


> Dropped off 2 black girls in the ghetto soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life and u get these disrespectful ppl. Got in and had an attitude and when got out didn't even say thank you. Now this is definitely race related. I'm white and I guarantee u if the driver was black she would have acted differently. I don't care rude and disrespectful come in all races, but I'm not afraid to say the truth, I've been driving for 3 years thousands of rides and this has happened countless of times when the race card played in effect. 1 star left off the bet as I know she'll do the same for me.


Same experience here, my friend. They are very rude, indeed.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> Over 2000 rides only one really bad pax ...... but then again I drive mornings in Boise Idaho. Very safe here mainly because you can conceal carry without a license, it gives pause to would be criminals because many law biding people pack heat. I don't think I would drive in Chicago unless I got $3 mile and had at least an inch of lexan between me and the hood rats.


I've been looking into moving to Boise

Rule #1 never pick up anyone without a dash cam regardless of the race. I've picked up some ****ed up whites before too


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> In my area it's more of a economic class that seems to divide people. I had this A-hole get in mad because I wouldn't stop in a lane of travel to pick him up. I made him walk (OMG) 30 feet to a side street where it was safe to stop the car. He got in and said immediately, " You know I'm going to give you a bad rating right?" I told him get out now. I'm a highly rated driver, and Uber would have my back over a safety issue, and being a short / small female, I didn't need an angry man sitting behind me in a dark car. Now this guy was white, I'm Italian but I have natural tan skin and many people outside of the East coast can't tell what race I am. This guy's attitude wasn't about race. He immediately told me that he was an important passenger because " HE work in TECH!" Yes. That's why he thought he was God. I turned around and said, "Good for You! So do I! I'm a CompSci undergrad and I do this part time!" (I'm actually just a first year computer science student. 3 more years of school to go.)
> 
> I then began asking him all sorts of Tech questions about which languages, program, databases and software he worked with. SQL, C#, JavaScript.......His jaw dropped. He probably did work in tech but he was so shocked that this "common chauffeur" also had an education like his and wasn't going to bow down to him, that he forgot to spit back any tech knowledge of his own. Then I told him to get his bigoted ass out of my car. He did. I'm sure he contacted Uber, and so did I. Uber had my back.


Good for you!!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I felt the same thing this weekend. I don't want to say it's a race thing, but more of a geographical location thing. The closer I got to NYC, the more disrespectful my pax got. I treat everyone the same, people from my area are generally happy and if not, at least they acknowledge when you say "how's it going tonight?" Closer to the city, nah. I say, "Hi, how are you?" and they literally ignored me. Look in rearview mirror, just look angry at the world looking at their phones. Then boss you with directions when you get to the location.

"Turn left here." Okay. Keep driving, navigation redirects me. "WHY DIDN'T YOU TURN IN THE PARKING LOT!?" Because you didn't open your mouth, that's not where the gps said to go where YOU PUT IN.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> I don't like this racist thread. Black women have to put up with enough bullshit they don't need to kiss an Uber drivers ass. You got paid. Maybe you don't realize it but you probably act differently when a non-white person gets in the car. Even if you think you're acting extra nice sometimes that's even worse. And some people are just assholes regardless of skin color. Please just don't boil it down to skin color there are so many other factors. Having no expectations of our passengers helps a lot too.


I mostly agree with you. I DO notice that on AVERAGE there are differences in how the ride goes with gender and race BUT some of my best tips and rides have been from riders who are of a race and gender which is often seen as a "less desireable rider". The same is true for socio-economic class. Some of my best and most consistent tipping have came from people who seem like they could barely afford to tip me.

The rating system is in theory supposed to help reduce this sort of discrimination. One of the ideas is to say get the driver to think "Ok, this ping is in the middle of the 'hood and it is 2am but this rider has a 4.97 rating" and decide to take it based on the rating when they otherwise might not. Judging the potential rider as an INDIVIDUAL versus based on stereotypes. Sadly this doesn't always work out like this though for various reasons.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftRus said:


> Dropped off 2 black girls in the ghetto soutside of Chicago, here I am risking my life and u get these disrespectful ppl. Got in and had an attitude and when got out didn't even say thank you. Now this is definitely race related. I'm white and I guarantee u if the driver was black she would have acted differently. I don't care rude and disrespectful come in all races, but I'm not afraid to say the truth, I've been driving for 3 years thousands of rides and this has happened countless of times when the race card played in effect. 1 star left off the bet as I know she'll do the same for me.


You need some foreign language lessons.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

We have a smaller black population in Denver, than many cities of our size. Most left during our gentrification process. 

I find that the vast majority of black riders are proffesionals and very nice. However, there are still a few problem child remaining. 

To avoid the problem children I never pick up in certain small pockets east of Denver and certain night clubs. 

If I do end up with a problem in my car, I have no issue with terminating the ride and sending Uber a detailed report. Uber has been real nice about dealing with problem riders.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You need some foreign language lessons.


Best movie ever made


----------

